# what 12 months cycling has done



## alecstilleyedye (20 Sep 2007)

we have an annual health roadshow that comes in at work. so from last year i am:
11kg lighter
10% less fat
lower in cholesterol
lung capacity increased.

i only do 10ish miles daily, so just goes to show how good cycling is for you.


----------



## walker (20 Sep 2007)

Since January I've lost just over a stone this year, but with the winter months drawing in might be moving back up.


----------



## Panter (20 Sep 2007)

Well done guys, fantastic results 


I hope I can add a similar post in 6months time !


Cheers

Chris


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (20 Sep 2007)

well done...!

I know I have reaped the benefits in my 6 months ish...it's all about keeping it going through the winter now so i dont have to start from scratch again in the spring


----------



## ash68 (20 Sep 2007)

add my congrats to those already posted.Just 1 point,still very possible to cycle through the winter months. Nothing like a good bike ride on a cold,frosty morning to set you up for the day.With todays clothes as the saying goes "no such thing as bad weather,just the wrong clothes" think thats what they say anyway


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Sep 2007)

ash68 said:


> add my congrats to those already posted.Just 1 point,still very possible to cycle through the winter months. Nothing like a good bike ride on a cold,frosty morning to set you up for the day.With todays clothes as the saying goes "no such thing as bad weather,just the wrong clothes" think thats what they say anyway



couldn't agree more


----------



## Twenty Inch (5 Oct 2007)

Ditto. Lost 10 kg since starting my job last August and getting to cycle 75-100 miles a week.


----------



## domtyler (5 Oct 2007)

I feel quite bad at the moment, I blame my fixie. It is so hard, i.e. impossible to ride slowly on it so I have been riding for half an hour, twice a day at full pelt, deep into the red for the past six months non stop. I am going to make sure that I have at least two go slow days a week from now on.


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2007)

Same 'ere - started cycling lots more again last December, didn't shift the weight but got fit again, then changed jobs 10 weeks ago and have lost 10kg in that time by commuting and dropping out the crap food I ate at work.

Now at my ideal 80kg's (old race weight) and having trouble keeping weight on... absolutely flying now though, love the hilly rides at weekends on the road bike...

So go do it - get on the bike........


----------



## gkerr4 (10 Oct 2007)

domtyler said:


> I feel quite bad at the moment, I blame my fixie. It is so hard, i.e. impossible to ride slowly on it so I have been riding for half an hour, twice a day at full pelt, deep into the red for the past six months non stop. I am going to make sure that I have at least two go slow days a week from now on.



completely agree - it is impossible to go for a 'gentle' ride on the fixie - you always end up going full pelt chasing another cyclist or racing cars or just 'cos

I try and get the fixie out during the week for 15ish miles of hard work in a hour and then get the geared bike out at the weekend for the longer but more gentle rides.


----------



## wafflycat (12 Oct 2007)

Well done ased, keep up the good work.

Last night other half & I went out for a short but hard night bike ride. Proper test of my lighting set-up. Worked brilliantly as I could cycle at my daytime speed which is faster than my usual night-time speed.

I love cycling in cold weather as I put lots of layers on & get cycling to generate a bit of heat. If it's icy, I can use my recumbent trike as it's more stable on icy surfaces than an upright.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (12 Oct 2007)

wafflycat said:


> Well done ased, keep up the good work.
> 
> Last night other half & I went out for a short but hard night bike ride. Proper test of my lighting set-up. Worked brilliantly as I could cycle at my daytime speed which is faster than my usual night-time speed.
> 
> I love cycling in cold weather as I put lots of layers on & get cycling to generate a bit of heat. If it's icy, I can use my recumbent trike as it's more stable on icy surfaces than an upright.



top stuff. too many people decide that, once the clocks go back, the bike goes in the garage for winter. 

i'm sure my continued riding through the winter enabled me to post 15th fastest time on an early season sportive, as some of the faster riders had been off the bike for a few months and weren't up to speed.

last winter i was hoping for the snow to get the mtb out for the commute, but it never came


----------



## Tynan (30 Oct 2007)

I'm 15st6lb now after only four months of cycling 25miles/day (and London to Brighton)

Was 17st 4lb and rising at first

it's brill, interestingly, I've had five weeks off injured and still lost weight, perhaps some sort of metabolism change?

or a wasting disease?


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (30 Oct 2007)

Don't worry Tynan, being injured is guarenteed to make you lose weight. Its totally normal.

Any sign of getting back on the road anytime soon?


----------



## buggi (3 Nov 2007)

i never notice how fit i'm getting, until something interrupts my cycling and then i always notice it going the other way! suppose the pizza doesn't help!


----------

